# 9 US MIlitary personnel killed in Afghan crash 21 Sep 10



## REDinstaller (21 Sep 2010)

From CBC News 

Nine NATO service members were killed Tuesday in a helicopter crash in southern Afghanistan. 

The alliance said four other people were injured, including two NATO service members, an Afghan army soldier and a U.S. civilian. 

It did not disclose where the crash occurred. 

NATO said the cause of the crash is under investigation, but there were no reports of enemy fire. 

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=25649048

My condolences to the families. 


(Edited by Moderator to clarify title and add event date.)


----------



## hold_fast (21 Sep 2010)

Been following this, waiting for more information to come out...

Condolences to all the families of the dead and wounded. Thinking of you all tonight.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2010)

Condolences.....


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Sep 2010)

RIP troops


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Sep 2010)

Crash occured in northwestern Zabul province. Nine US KIA and several others survived and were transported to hospital.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Sep 2010)

RIP to the fallen, and best wishes for a speedy recovery to those injured.


----------



## readytogo (21 Sep 2010)

condolences to friends, family, and brothers in arms 

RTG


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2010)

List of U.S. Navy fallen:


> Lt. (SEAL) Brendan J. Looney, 29, of Owings, Md., assigned to a West Coast-based SEAL Team.
> 
> Senior Chief Petty Officer David B. McLendon, 30, of Thomasville, Ga., assigned to an East Coast-based Naval Special Warfare unit.
> 
> ...



List of U.S. Army Fallen:


> Maj. Robert F. Baldwin, 39, of Muscatine, Iowa.
> 
> Chief Warrant Officer Matthew G. Wagstaff, 34, of Orem, Utah.
> 
> ...


----------

